
Apple's Organizational Crossroads - dwaxe
https://stratechery.com/2016/apples-organizational-crossroads/
======
keville
I greatly enjoyed reading this article - the author comes with some excellent
research and history behind his assertions.

I'm surprised to see no mention of Hewlett-Packard's similar struggles with
corporate structure as it shifted into services.

